# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  How to Make Masala Tea powder

## kadambarivaidya

Tea Spice Powder ( Chai Masala)
Ingredients and Method to make Chai Masala

25 whole green cardamoms (elaichi/ ellakkai)
2 (2 inch pieces) of cinnamon (Dalchini/ pattai)
1 tsp whole black pepper (Kala miri/ Milagu)
1 tsp dried mint (optional)
2 star anise (Anas phal)
5 whole cloves (laung)
1 tsp ginger powder

Break down cinnamon sticks with a mortar and pestle into smaller pieces.

Grind together all the ingredients mentioned above in a spice grinder until fine

Keep in an air tight container and use as required

----------

